# Tandem Steelhead Rig



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ran across some info on this recently. It's probably been worn out on this site but couldn't locate a discussion. Wondering if legal to use in Ohio? Thx for any input!


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

legal and encouraged by many.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I use them on my float setup.. jig tied flouro leader to hook with another jig tied to that


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Jig and egg tandem is killer.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

hopper with a hopper dropper and sometimes a dropper hopper onto the hopper dropper


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Two chances are better than one  


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

anyone ever have a double?


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Now that would be a hell of a battle!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

The One said:


> anyone ever have a double?



I did on suckers last spring! One took the spawn, and the other took a yarn fly! My friend made fun of me all day 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

dustinlancy
the single fish give you beter fight,
if you hook 2 fish,the one fish fight the other,and you have on line just lot of weight,i was catching 2 catfish at time 5lb and 8lb.
for steely I use spown sack and 18" floracarbon and fly.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

I throw tandems most of the time, and pre tie up a few rigs 
And use a tippet ring, it speeds up the rerig time when fishing the dead fall
strewn rivers like the "V"
Another trick is doubling your tipper and tying it with a double surgeons 
To your tag end then cut the loop and you have a dropper setup .


----------

